# Davenport



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I was curious as to whether anyone with a Bachmann Davenport, has seen any improvement with respect to George Schreyer's comments on the loco surging on the down grades.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

My steepest grade is 2.5% or thereabouts, and I've never had any surging issues on that. (Nor did I on my test grade of 8%, but that's not an everyday operation.) 

Later, 

K


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a Davenport converted to Battery/RC and have never seen any surging, it is a very steady worker.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan.... I have 2 of them coupled together in a single consist and have been very happy with them. Like Nick, I have mine RC'd and battery with ITT sound.

They run quite well but do surge when coming down a grade. 

I'll need to check George's site...


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I agree Stan. They do run very well and are good pullers. I also have mine converted to R/C battery power. Like you, mine still does the surging on a down grade. I was hoping, that with more run time, the surge would stop.


----------



## BarrysBigTrains (Sep 4, 2008)

The surging is a product of a single thread worm being used. This also means the loco cannot be pushed by hand. 

I have a couple of these and will examine to see if "just" a worm swap will work. 

Barry - BBT


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks Barry. That sounds like it might work. Depending on the difficulty of the swap, I may have a go at it myself. But I will wait for an expert's opinion.


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

It all depends on how much slop there is in the gear train. Mine surges, others may not.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

George, what would create the surging, more or less slop?


----------

